# Witches of Eastwick Soundtrack



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

I looked for that one for years. GEMM told me it didn't exist. I finally found it on Ebay from Australia and it is my most prized cd. A few years later, I saw it offered in the Collectors Choice catalog, in a somewhat different layout of songs. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi

I bought a bootlegged copy through E-bay (originating in Germany), it has about 22 tracks.

I spent years trying to track it down so like you, I now treasure my copy.

So Im guessing youre a fan


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Huge fan. Love the movie, love the music.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Not sure what GEMM is talking about either. CDs from this movie are readily found by Googling "Witches Of Eastwick SoundtracK". This one is the Collector's Choice version:










and the other is from the London Play:








*


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, those are the Collectors Choice one that was not yet available when I started looking, and the stage musical soundtrack. I don't know if the play music is different from the film, as I have yet to hear it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I see that the song titles are different so I'd say that yes the songs are different.


----------

